# Snowflake eel feeding



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Just got a 5 inch snowflake eel. Got any advice on feeding them etc? I've done my research but experience from others is always appreciated. I do have to mention i got some frogspawn and kenya tree in the tank. And some big clarkii clowns Thanks


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

one I had loved blood worms....pretty much ate anything I fed the the other fish.

EDIT....... OOPS :-(. Funny how snow flake didn't compute till I saw saltwater section) , mine were tire tracks not snow flakes 

tho I have seen tire tracks in a whole bunch of snowflakes...not related tho :bigsmile: 

I was looking at your signature and drooooling...when I realized my mistake :-(


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

my eels love prawns(cut into small sections)raw red shrimp,small scallops and clams,mussels,oysters,and they really love king crab.make sure everything is raw,with no preservatives,and small enough that it will fit into their mouths.though i did put in some large live prawns(5) from the t&t.they were in his stomach within 5 minutes


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

krill, or mine loves silver sides so does my banded eel. some eels have plate in there mouths and not large teeth. thies plats are to break crabs cruatations shells some have big teth like the snow flake that being said i have seen mine eating both fish and crabs.

that beeeing said snow flake morys will eat shrip, prawns, salmon bits any thing raw and fishie!!!!
good luck


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Snowflakes are usually an easy feed, strong scent is important, frozen squid is a very natural and easy to feed food for marine Eels.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I bought a bunch of squid, scallops, krill, shrimp and oysters. They devoured the shrimp. They seem to love the squid as well. I don't think il ever hand feed them tho. They got some strong bites lol


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

always use a feeding stick


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wile it is less dangorous it is not a HAVE TO tweezers work as well as your hand if you are extreemly carefull with gloves


----------

